# [French NR] Megaminx single 1:05.36 avg 1:08.96



## tintinwrc (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;7wdkWAARiDo]http://youtu.be/7wdkWAARiDo[/video]
Prevouis records were : 1:08.11/1:15.94


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 16, 2013)

Yayyy! Good job! 

Now gogogo sub-1!


----------

